# RF and car sickness



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

DD1 turns 4 on 9/24 and is 38 inches tall, 33 lbs. I had switched her from the Blvd to a Safety 1st CA earlier in the year so we could ERF but ever since, she has had major car sickness & has now started throwing up in the car. This never happened before we went back to RF.

DH has a lifelong history of motion sickness & I tend to feel it if I read in the car, turn around in the car for too long, or face backwards on the train. I feel awful for her & don't think it's right to make her deal with it, but now that I know what I know about ERF being so much safer, it makes it so tough.

Thoughts?


----------



## swede (Nov 21, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellairiesmom*
> 
> DD1 turns 4 on 9/24 and is 38 inches tall, 33 lbs. I had switched her from the Blvd to a Safety 1st CA earlier in the year so we could ERF but ever since, she has had major car sickness & has now started throwing up in the car. This never happened before we went back to RF.
> 
> ...


Turn her around. She is plenty big enough at this point.


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

By 4, I'd be OK with it. It's not like a toddler with a big head on a tiny little body.


----------



## potatocraft (Apr 4, 2008)

I figure you can either turn her around or get some vinyl seat covers.


----------



## prescottchels (Jun 8, 2007)

If you really want to keep her RF have you thought about trying those pressure point wrist bands?

http://www.biobands.com/order.htm

I googled and got scads of results $6-$12 bucks this brand has them in kid sizes. Your DH might like to try them too! ;-)


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

At this point I'd absolutely turn her around. She is big enough, and it is horrible to be that car sick if it can be avoided.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Forward facing at this juncture is fine.

I'd worry about *other* methods to deal with the car sickness if she were two, but not at four.


----------

